# Cat Food Mix



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm running out of the cat food mix that the breeder gave us so I'm getting food for the first time and wanted to make sure I get this right. I know this is talked about a million times but there's so many different options and recommendations that it's a bit confusing. I decided on 4 foods that I was able to find on petfooddirect.com. I think that's a good number of foods for a mix but is 17 lbs of food going to go bad before 1 little hedgie can eat it?

My shopping cart is:
Wellness Indoor Health Dry Cat Food (5-lb bag)
Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Senior Hairball Cat Formula (6-lb bag) 
Blue Spa Select Weight Control Chicken and Brown Rice Dry Cat Food (3-lb bag)
Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck Formula Dry Cat Food (3-lb bag) 

From what I read, Wellness is a great food but causes stinky poos if too much of it is used, which is why it's in a 4 food mix. It seems like Chicken Soup and Blue Spa are highly recommended and normal enough that most hedgies would eat them. And a the green pea and duck is to add more variety. Are the proportions good if I were to just mix all of that up in a giant bag?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes. Keep it in an airtight container or bag and freezing will increase the freshness shelf life.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a great mix! And yup, an airtight bag or container or what not will keep it fresh for a while. The proportions are fine.


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

FYI this is what 17 lbs of food looks like.. We emptied the bags of food into the cardboard box they came in and mixed them all up then put it all into zip lock bags. Lima has her work cut out for her!

[attachment=0:1us90ljo]newfood.jpg[/attachment:1us90ljo]


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

She's in hog heaven  It will be interesting to hear how long 17 lbs of kibble lasts....


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Question...

Is your hedgie currently eating this mix? If so, please ignore below ^_^

Are you feeding her all 4 foods mix at the same time?
If you are, be careful about how her tummy will react with all the new food. It is usually suggested to introduce 1 new brand of food at a time, so you can monitor how they handle the food, and know which food might be causing a problem. Like humans, some hedgie's tummy might disagree with a certain food, while others eat it fine(ie, the one that happens most often is the Wellness. My hedgie eats it fine, and no extra smelly poop, as well as some others. But there are others, who has extra smelly poop while on wellness). So it is always better to introduce 1 food at a time, so you know that the food is good, how her body reacts to it, and if she will eat it.


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

Ahhhhhh yeah I remember reading that now but I completely forgot to do it.. I guess I'll find out how big of a mistake that was soon enough. She did eat all of her food last night at least. And I'm mixing in some of her old food for now to ease the transition.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

In that case, you might want to stock up on a can of unseasoned pumpkin. Freeze them into ice cubes, and microwave when you need them, otherwise, the entire can of pumpkin will go bad before you can finish it...Unless you wanna make pie 

It's just a lot of change all at once, so better to be prepared, and make sure she has plenty of fresh water, and to keep an eye on her water intake as well.


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

just an update to this thread, it took lima about 2 years and 6 month to go through that food! we are rebuying her the same mix today since it's about to run out. she never had any troubles with it, even in the beginning. lima seems to really enjoy the food. attached is a recent pic of our lil baby lima!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She's so cute! That's impressive to imagine her going through all that food.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> She's so cute! That's impressive to imagine her going through all that food.


Think about how much poop that is!!! Woof! :shock:


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

O_O I could not imagine having that much cat food in the house... I started Link on Innova and I am just about ready to add another food to the mix, his tummy doesn't like changes. :?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Lima is beautiful and I'm glad I got to see the update on it, it's crazy to think of them going through that much food. Very cool


----------

